# 1955 Strat - Paul's Boutique Toronto



## Choo5440

in case anyone is looking, just saw this ad at Paul's Boutique for a closet stashed 1955 strat:

Paul's Boutique

I don't even want to know what the price would be...but at least you get the matching amp from the time?


----------



## brokentoes

I often look at Paul's boutique. They get a lot of interesting things on consignment. I hate to even think about how much that '55 w/amp would be though lol. Sweaty money.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Sketchy Jeff

somebody spent their whole entire adult life saying someday i'm gonna get back to playing that guitar and never did
j


----------



## fogdart

Terry Foster will snap this up before the day is over.


----------



## Westhaver

This is also on Reverb. 

Fender 1955 Stratocaster with Matching 1955 Champ Amp with Original Accessories 1955 Sunburst/Tweed | Paul's Boutique | Reverb


----------



## TimH

G-sus thats hot.


----------



## Sneaky

I would be all over that if it was a Deluxe instead of a Champ.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

In case it gets snapped up and the photos disappear...





























That grain on the back is insane


----------



## colchar

"played it very little before bring stored under a bed for 64 years. Like ‘New’ Condition with some small wear marks on the fretboard"

Not sure those two statements add up.


----------



## tomee2

They need to proof read the ad a bit better.


----------



## Diablo

its almost too clean looking, virtually indistinguishable to me to a current model.
Honestly, not my cup of tea.
I think id be more likely to save a few $ and get one like this (can anyone tell me why they took pics with black light?).
Fender Stratocaster Sunburst 1955 | NCK Guitars | Reverb


----------



## Choo5440

Diablo said:


> its almost too clean looking, virtually indistinguishable to me to a current model.
> Honestly, not my cup of tea.
> I think id be more likely to save a few $ and get one like this (can anyone tell me why they took pics with black light?).
> Fender Stratocaster Sunburst 1955 | NCK Guitars | Reverb


My understanding is the black light is used to prove no alterations/damage. if any were made to the guitar, there would be obvious changes using the black light (refinishing, patch jobs, etc)


----------



## Always12AM

I say this with the utmost respect to Paul’s boutique.
But I personally would never choose to store something worth that much money at any shop in Kensington Market.

Nothing against Paul’s boutique. But it’s a very old building and the odds of theft, fire and flood especially at a time where routine service is back logged and it’s mandatory for people to wear face coverings.

I’ve never met an employee at that store that would even risk being shoved let alone physically guard a sacred object lol.


----------



## jdto

It’s cool, but $90k is into wealthy collector territory. I don’t believe too deeply in the magic of a factory-made guitar from 60 years ago being superior to a good quality guitar made today. Some vintage guitars are just cool and it would be cool to own them. Maybe there’s a difference and I would be able to feel it if I played it, but I’ll likely never own one, so no danger there.


----------



## tomee2

It is a beautiful guitar, and it's interesting to see the pictures on reverb of all the details under the pickguard etc. I really like that sunburst vs the later ones that are more red over an opaque yellow.


----------



## Terry_Foster

fogdart said:


> Terry Foster will snap this up before the day is over.


Not at the price they're asking


----------



## fogdart

Terry_Foster said:


> Not at the price they're asking


That’s for sure! But it certainly would be nice if that guitar could spend a few more decades in Toronto. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sulphur

colchar said:


> "played it very little before bring stored under a bed for 64 years. Like ‘New’ Condition with some small wear marks on the fretboard"
> 
> Not sure those two statements add up.


That was my thought too, and the middle non-working pickup.


----------



## tonewoody

I would call that a "scary" clean 1955 stratocaster....


----------



## Okay Player

Westhaver said:


> This is also on Reverb.
> 
> Fender 1955 Stratocaster with Matching 1955 Champ Amp with Original Accessories 1955 Sunburst/Tweed | Paul's Boutique | Reverb


You'd think they could throw in free shipping.


----------



## vokey design

$656.46 shipping lol


----------



## YaReMi

I’m buying it .. just have to talk to my wife ..


----------



## shasha

Love the juxtaposition of the old fender betwixt those sweet vintage Peaveys! Might have to pull the trigger


----------



## Paul Running

Sketchy Jeff said:


> somebody spent their whole entire adult life saying someday i'm gonna get back to playing that guitar and never did
> j


or I'm going to preserve this guitar because some day it will be worth more than if I put the money in the bank...a lot more.


----------



## Diablo

Paul Running said:


> or I'm going to preserve this guitar because some day it will be worth more than if I put the money in the bank...a lot more.


I think thats a modern era way of thinking. i dont think many people used to think that way in the '50s..or even before 1980..thats why stuff from the old days became rare, esp if unaltered/unmolested. It would have seemed absurd to them that a refin would devalue something.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff

Paul Running said:


> or I'm going to preserve this guitar because some day it will be worth more than if I put the money in the bank...a lot more.


i doubt that unless there's some amazing gift of prophecy going on

they sat in basements and closets because you couldn't get enough money for them to make it feel worthwhile

some day the same thing will be true of the remaining Mason & Rich pianos and Hammond tone wheel organs that are going to the dump now but the tipping point hasn't arrived yet. at least an old guitar fits under a bed. 
j


----------



## nonreverb

Sketchy Jeff said:


> i doubt that unless there's some amazing gift of prophecy going on
> 
> they sat in basements and closets because you couldn't get enough money for them to make it feel worthwhile
> 
> some day the same thing will be true of the remaining Mason & Rich pianos and Hammond tone wheel organs that are going to the dump now but the tipping point hasn't arrived yet. at least an old guitar fits under a bed.
> j


Some Hammond tonewheel organs will ultimatly keep their value if the buying public deems them nostalgically significant. There were a lot of models that just didn't have the options....or the quality of the big 3 (B3,C3,A100).
The changes during guitar production over the years pale by comparison to the changes in the Hammond organ lines. Most 2nd generation tonewheel organs (H100, E100, R100, L100, T100) were a sad comparison both tonally and build quality-wise to their predecessors. Consequently, they are hard to maintain and therefore not worth much.....I don't see that changing as no Hammond techs that I know (and there are very few of them now) will even bother servicing them as good quality replacement parts for them are non existent.....even the earlier M3's and M100's will never get much. They made large numbers of them and they lacked the features of the more expensive console types mentioned above.
Same goes for the Leslies. The older, more expensive upper horn/lower bass rotor tube types will always get good $. Not so much for the later transistor types that tend to be rife with problems and require more maintenance.


----------

